# Aldi Watch



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Bought this watch at Aldi last Thursday for Â£4.99. It came on a black rubber strap but I've replaced it with this one, it probably cost more thatn the watch.

I set the time on Thursday and since the it hasn't lost budged, not bad for a fiver and tha includes a rotating bezel.

It will look well with my 'fiver' watch collection including others from Lidl :friends:


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Saw these as well in my local Aldi, following a withering glance from Mrs Odo when I suggested that at that price it would be criminal not to get one I put it back...

Still she is at work today ..


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

Lol, does the lume actually glow?


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Lol, does the lume actually glow?


Yes, the hands brighter than the hour markers.


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

This could be a useful trick to have in your back pocket.

Oh this new watch, just an (insert watch brand here) I picked up in Aldi, well made for a fiver.

Don't try it with Rolex or Omega though, even 710's know they are expensive.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

williamsat said:


> Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, does the lume actually glow?
> ...


Ehehe I'd say you've more than got your money's worth there! :thumbsup:

Kind of funny that with its quartz internals it's probably more accurate than a Rolex. :grin:


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

You can't beat Lidl watches for VFM!


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

lewjamben said:


> You can't beat Lidl watches for VFM!


Agree, that one is in my collection also :thumbsup:


----------

